

Animated Antennagate Spoof - rooshdi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn-YesqzvNk

======
shadowsun7
This isn't a spoof - it's an actual Taiwanese news recreation of Antennagate.
Slightly ridiculous yes, but actually _used_ in a news broadcast.

~~~
slantyyz
Taiwan's lack of journalistic standards is a win for the rest of the world.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
It was deserving of a good chuckle.

I bet Tiwan thinks that americans walk around dueling lightsabers on a daily
basis. Sure everyone's missing a limb and steve jobs/bill gates go around
strangling people, but thats alright, eh?

------
ck2
OMG that was hilarious and I don't even have/care about iphone.

The subtle things like AT&T shackles and the lightsabre cutting off fingers is
surreal.

------
jamespitts
Taiwanese creative "re-enactments" are awesome and I hope that the format gets
widely copied.

Televised news has become a complete farce, so why not inject some humor into
it?

------
37prime
George Lucas wants to talk to NMANews, how dare they infringing on his idea.

NMA News and HTC are both Taiwan-based.

------
ilkhd2
This is so hilarious. And no wonder it is Taiwanese. - PRC would never let
this clip to show up.

